# Lairdscrest - Burns & Laird



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi All

I'm trying find the subsequent history of the Burns & Laird coaster Lairdscrest (789grt) built in 1936 and still in service in 1954?

I didn't expect this to be much of a problem but cant see the wood for the trees.

Thanks in advance.

Regards

NigelC


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

If you haven't tried it yet there's some history on Miramar.
http://www.miramarshipindex.org.nz/ship/show/153165
Basic but a starting point.
Cheers
Kris


----------



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

QSL Kris

Many thanks, for some unknown reason, probably dementure, Mirimar didn't even cross my mind. To much morse in my youth probably.

Regards

NigelC


----------



## Alistair Macnab (May 13, 2008)

Lairdscrest
She was often in the port of Ayr at Burns and Laird's liner wharf on the North Quay where there were facilities for the loading/discharging (?) of cattle on the hoof which I believe was "Lairdscrest"s main purpose. Ship was on the Ireland run as was the "Lairdsbank" but I think this latter was a "general purpose" ship rather than a livestock carrier. B and L had a dock office adjacet to the berth. It was a very modern brick and glass structure, somewhat out of keeping with the other buildings in the neighborhood.
The cattle crossed the North Quay road by a bridge and there were holding pens on the east side of the office.

Sometime in 1952(?) the "Lairdsbank" missed the harbour entrance and ran aground near the "Monkey Pier" on the north side of the harbour entrance. There was a southwest gale blowing at the time. She was eventually removed and repaired and put back into service.
That exhausts my knowledge of Burns and Laird except for the "Lairds Isle" that ran from Ardrossan to Belfast on the daytime round-trip schedule which gave a one-hour stay in Belfast before the voyage back to Ardrossan.
Oh! I've just remembered another titbit! The Lairdsmoor ran to Londonderry, occasionally from Ayr. She carried some passengers too.
But you know all about the "Royal Ulsterman" and the "Royal Scotsman" on the overnight service from Glasgow to Belfast. I recall that these ships were sometimes returned to the Broomielaw because of rowdy behaviour on the part of the celebrating Irishmen on board!

I hope I've filled in some gaps in your research!
Kind regards,
Alistair.


----------



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi Alistair

The Irish being rowdy. Tut Tut, never

Bye the bye my mother was Irish for my sins.

Regards

NigelC


----------



## Rob.Norrie (May 31, 2007)

The Lairds Crest, Look back some of my posts I did mention the "Crest" a few times, as did a few other members.
around 1950to 56 and past that date her master was capt. John Woods.
The main office was in Robertson Street, Glasgow not far from where she tied up in the Broomilaw, very near the Clyde bridge.
She did carry cattle live, discharged at Ayr, also on the Clyde, roundabout Anderson area. but mainly general gargo. Londonderry was on her route also to load cattle, very seldom Dublin.
Will try to think bak for more info.
Best regards. Rob.Norrie


----------



## Rob.Norrie (May 31, 2007)

The Crest was still in Service past 1965 someone in the past did mention when she was sold and scrapped


----------



## robandbarbara (Jul 29, 2005)

According to my records the Lairdscrest (789/1936) became :-
San Marco... in 1968 and then
Kronas ...(Panamanian) in1975.
Broken up in 1978.

Bob


----------



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi all

Many thanks for all you help

Regards

NigelC


----------



## Neil McInnes (Jun 24, 2005)

I was in the crest in6 65 reat little ship we were on the Glasgow Derry run general out of Glasgow and mostly Cattle back


----------



## Don Matheson (Mar 13, 2007)

if my memory serves me correctly my father was called back from leave to take the Lairdscrest on her last trip, her regular Captain had taken ill. He told me that one of the seamen, a west highland man, had been on the ship for about thirty years. On her return to Glasgow the ship was paying off and when the seaman signed off for the last time he said to my dad in their own tongue "if I had known it was to be a temporary job I would never have signed on".
Would love to know if this was true, but again as its a fond memory perhaps I don't really.
Don


----------



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Very temporary Don

Regards

NigelC


----------



## seanmac (Nov 20, 2008)

*Royal Ulsterman*



Alistair Macnab said:


> Lairdscrest
> She was often in the port of Ayr at Burns and Laird's liner wharf on the North Quay where there were facilities for the loading/discharging (?) of cattle on the hoof which I believe was "Lairdscrest"s main purpose. Ship was on the Ireland run as was the "Lairdsbank" but I think this latter was a "general purpose" ship rather than a livestock carrier. B and L had a dock office adjacet to the berth. It was a very modern brick and glass structure, somewhat out of keeping with the other buildings in the neighborhood.
> The cattle crossed the North Quay road by a bridge and there were holding pens on the east side of the office.
> 
> ...


The roedy behaviour you refer to was caused by old firm celtic/rangers games supporters,now i would not call them irishmen ,or men .I sailed on the Ulsterman and had the job of keeping them apart,not an easy task heading down the clyde.The vast majority of our passengers were hard working descent people on their way to work or returning home.She was a fine ship and i am proud to have served on her.


----------



## John Gillespie (Aug 27, 2007)

has anyone out there got a Burns and Laird cap badge for sale


----------

